# Albino Cory Catfidh Turns Orange Color



## didi (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I have a 36g tank and I keep a variety of fish in there including pleco, neon tetras, platys, and an albino cory catfish. My filtration includes a HOB AC 70 and a small filter came with the aquarium.

I was away for three weeks and I had no timer for the lighting on my tank so the light was always off. I thought that the light coming through the window of my apartment would have been enough for my fish. Now, i think it wasn't. I lost couple of platys and 2 glowlight tetras during this period and I do think it was because of the lighting. I am not sure though.

My water condition is perfect.

BUT i noticed that my albino cory catfish changed color. Now it has an orange color. It looks very active and healthy.

Does anyone know why that might have happened??


Thank you all.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

the colour pigmentation in his skin isn't bleached out by your lights?

it might be just an adaptation to the photo-period.


----------



## didi (Mar 24, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> the colour pigmentation in his skin isn't bleached out by your lights?
> 
> it might be just an adaptation to the photo-period.


Thank U Betta


----------

